# A Poljot Strela 3017 Has Landed



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The â€˜Strelaâ€™ a USSR classic that needs no introduction (which is Russian for â€˜Arrowâ€™) these watches were originally developed for Russian Air Force Officers and were constructed to strict military specifications. They were originally only available to Senior Military, Government and Party officials, and were not for sale to the general public.

They were also used by several Russian Cosmonauts in the early days of Russian space exploration, the most notable of which has to be Aleksej Leonov who was wearing a Strela during the first ever space walk on 18th March 1965, there is some contradictions regarding which exact model, I think the general consensus is a ivory/cream Cyrillic version.

1st Moscow Watch Factory (1MWF) chrono's are based on earlier Swiss designs. The Swiss industry sold designs and production equipment to the Soviets, in order to recover some of the investment needed for newer models. The Strela uses the caliber 3017, a real castle wheel movement that is based on a Venus movement the Venus 150. As far as I know, it is the only castle wheel movement that the1MWF ever used. It's a 19 jewels, 18000 bph movement, with a 45min chronograph register, with sunken sub dials, the cases are chrome plated , lug to lug 45mm. 36mm ex crown 38mm with (39mm with my none original) & 11.5mm thick.

Here is my black Poljot 3017 Strela Mark 1 dating 1965, I have missed out on two of these & was very happy to get this one, it is the low brand model ( the font is low on the dial as opposed to high )

The crown has been changed & is not original but I have an original to be fitted. I have been after one for a long time 

Some quick pictures


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lovely..... Ive had the white and black versions of these and kind of wish I still had them, they went to a good home though .....


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooooooooooooh now that's nice :yes: I wish I'd got in on one of these a while back, when prices were lower. Not least because it would make a cracking birth year watch.

Wear it in health chap.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

A Beautiful iconic watch Martin,congratulations on a great purchase.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: Fab. A really nice specimen. I don't think my WIS life will ever be quite complete without one... but I'm a combination of jealous and pleased to see such a nice one end up with someone who'll really appreciate it. Enjoy!

I think I'm with AbingtonLad - the perfect one for me would be a birth year. (1964 - I know you'd all be too polite to ask  )


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank-you guys I appreciate the kind comments,

I agree a great candidate for a birth-year watch,

but i would have to get an older one for mine :lol: :lol:

Very pleased & it is so accurate,

Cheers Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice B)

I got both white & black Sekonda versions off a nice man in Cambridge & am hoping to add another with a different dial style in the not too distant future :wink2:


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations Martin, what a thing of beauty :notworthy:

I have also been keeping an eye out for a Poljot 3017 original example, but became imapitent.

So when my latest son was born I opted to buy a 3133 reissue to celebrate.

I have just just uploaded some photo's of my new watch to the 'Add Your Latest Ussr Editions' thread.

Anyway, fantastic watch Martin, wear in good health. :thumbup:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

You've got a fantastic watch, and in very good conditions! :russian:

I'm happy for you, Martin!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice

Did they produce the Roman text versions for export to the west?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Mach and Dazzer 



Vaurien said:


> You've got a fantastic watch, and in very good conditions!
> 
> I'm happy for you, Martin!


Thank you Anna I have waited a long time to find it 



JoT said:


> Very nice
> 
> Did they produce the Roman text versions for export to the west?


Thank you, Yes I do believe they did


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Wow... that's a cracker ! Congratulations you lucky dog.

Gonna show us a wrist shot?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Cheers Nick,

No wrist shot yet,

I will put it in for service tomorrow get the crown sorted, then a new strap, and then a wrist shot :russian:

Martin


----------



## Jon Hurley (Apr 24, 2012)

very nice watch. i saw a few similar to these but was unsure on them being genuine as im new to the hobby, glad to see there appreciated


----------



## Jon Hurley (Apr 24, 2012)

how much did it cost from where if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Jon Hurley said:


> how much did it cost from where if you dont mind me asking?


I don't mind you asking


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I saw one recently go on the bay for Â£432.00 :shocking: that was fitted with the Sekonda dial.

Have you popped it in for a service yet Martin ?

I'm waiting to see the wrist shot with the new strap :thumbup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> I saw one recently go on the bay for Â£432.00 :shocking: that was fitted with the Sekonda dial.
> 
> Have you popped it in for a service yet Martin ?
> 
> I'm waiting to see the wrist shot with the new strap :thumbup:


Yes I am wearing in now in the garden drinking coffee & checking out the club posts on this hot May day, giving the chronograph a run 

(excuse the fluff on the dial)


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks perfect Martin, I'm very jealous 

Loving the padded black strap with white stitching, thats what I'm after from my 3133 re-issue. Renato has sent me some links but I have not followed them up yet. I pressume the service when well, no issues.

Did you have the service done locally ?


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

love the red detailing on the hands :notworthy: really makes it pop out from the face. good choice & good health in wearing it mate.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Dazzer said:


> Looks perfect Martin, I'm very jealous
> 
> Loving the padded black strap with white stitching, thats what I'm after from my 3133 re-issue. Renato has sent me some links but I have not followed them up yet. I pressume the service when well, no issues.
> 
> Did you have the service done locally ?


I meant fluff on the crystal not dial , yes the service went well, kept it on the replacement crown, the original crown I was going to swap over was too worn. My watchie pulled out an incomplete 3017 which I also bought off him for spares etc, so was very pleased  yes this was local.












deerworrier said:


> love the red detailing on the hands :notworthy: really makes it pop out from the face. good choice & good health in wearing it mate.


Many thanks


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

As I have fond memories of the USSR I am particularly touched by your watch. Great acquisition and congratulation.


----------

